# Is California out of compliance with Federal law, Map 21?



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike, I've been checking with the Cali farm bureau, and no new news.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thanks Keith, I was just curious if there had been anything new.


----------



## Thedwall (Jul 9, 2016)

The only person I've ever talked to who knew anything about farm plates was at CHP Commercial Vehicle Section 916-843-3400. He was very helpful and I figured they're the ones whose understanding of the law is most likely to impact you.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Mike, what does the California State Beekeepers Association have to say about this?
I would suggest that you contact Joy Pendell.
She is a real go-getter.
Obviously, there is an answer, it is all about who to get it from.
It is CSBA's job to answer such questions.
Joy takes her job seriously!!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Got pulled by CHP the other day. He was wanting to do a saftey inpection. Showed him Map21. He called his office and came back from truck saying map 21 is only if your passing thru, not if your doing business in cali. I told him thats bs and challenged to go to court. No saftey inspection was conducted and no log book checked.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Good for you. I guess someone is going to have to force the issue in court to get the state to issue farm plates.All California Motor Carrier Permit holders just got sucked into the mandatory inspection program(replaces BIT) and fees went from $35 a year to $165 (and higher depending on number of trucks). A guy that hauls bees a few times a year should not be subject to the same restrictions that 'for hire' semi truck daily drivers are. Thats what MAP 21 addressed .
https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/faq/what-...-apply-“covered-farm-vehicle-and-its-operator


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Also just found out all California MCP holders have been registered with DOT by the state and assigned a DOT number. Found mine on the DOT website where someone incorrectly registered us as a 'for hire' trucking business. Oh boy.Will see how hard that is to change, but looks like another decal on the door.


----------

